# Eldar names- How do you come up with it?



## Kiama

Now, with the Eldar, you obviously cant call them something like "Bob" or "Jim" or some simple English name. It seems they need difficult sounding made up names almost. 

But this being said, I am wondering if there is a method to this madness of their language? I have one Eldar whom I've named. (2 if you count his father). The names being Alzar'ai and Egar'ion.

But I want to hear some examples of some names other Eldar players have given their Farseers/units/Autarchs/their custom Craftworlds. I want to hear how you do it, and how you come up with them so that I may get and idea for some new names and able to make more backstory/fluff for my army. Thanks a ton.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Use Elven-ish endings.

like

-ien
-arth
-une
-eyn
-irth

Like Farien Toleyn, Kaerune Eanarth, Uriune T'ravien etcetera.


----------



## Siphon

I've named my converted Farseer, Aleera Talani. (Ah-lee-ra, Tah-lon-ee).

Pretty much anything Elvish sounding works. Could always check good ole Tolkien for some ideas. 

For real world references, I'd stay away from Slavic or Germanic sounds and go with the romance language sounds, perhaps with a little asian or middle eastern feel thrown in.

Hope that helps.


----------



## unxpekted22

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Use Elven-ish endings.
> 
> like
> 
> -ien
> -arth
> -une
> -eyn
> -irth
> 
> Like Farien Toleyn, Kaerune Eanarth, Uriune T'ravien etcetera.


that seems like a good start to me. 

At first i thought etcetera was supposed to be part of the name lol. kind of flows with the rest of it.


----------



## Orochi

Let others come up with good names then nick them.


----------



## Varakir

if you like the elvish idea there are a metric shit ton of elven name generators available on the internets!


----------



## Iron Angel

Considering that the Eldar are Spess Elves anyway, the elven names thing is your most likely bet.


----------



## Vrykolas2k

Pick up a copy of "The Silmarillion", by JR Tolkien.
The back has lots of elven names...
I also use Welsh quite a bit.


----------



## Shadow Hawk

By taking meaningful words from my Eldar dictionary!


----------



## Krivvin

Shadow Hawk said:


> By taking meaningful words from my Eldar dictionary!


I'm trying to access the file, but it just sends me to a blank page.


----------



## Moriouce

Well it is 6 years old. Look at my Showcase for some examples of my own. Warhost of Lost Dreams.


----------



## Krivvin

Moriouce said:


> Well it is 6 years old. Look at my Showcase for some examples of my own. Warhost of Lost Dreams.


Oh. Hehe. :") I didn't notice the date. I'm embarrassed.

Thanks for the info! Gonna check out your showcase. 
---

I did already come up with a set of names. I've shared with others that think they sound sufficiently Eldar-like.
---

Craftworld Nimethvin.

Kriva = Ruby Fortune
Krivvin = Ruby Storm
Casio = Heralded Lord / The Promised Cat Lord
Trafen = Autumn Rain above the Trees

---

Calelma = Faithful Hawk Mage
- Autarch
Verzair = Peace Lightning
- Spiritseer

---

Verzair (Father)

> Mother = Sal'Renkash = Sweet Fate of the West
> Father = Ruarad Haothnin = Gate of the Star Leaf Freedom Rite
- Farseer (Crystal Seer)

---

Calelma (Mother)

> Mother = Arnaro = South Summer
> Father = Retasreth = Arcane Bear Ward


----------



## Brother Emund

Try this link

http://fantasynamegenerators.com/old-high-german-names.php#.VgT1yMtVikp

It works for me and all my stories!


.


----------



## Krivvin

Brother Emund said:


> Try this link
> 
> http://fantasynamegenerators.com/old-high-german-names.php#.VgT1yMtVikp
> 
> It works for me and all my stories!
> 
> 
> .


I love that site.


----------



## Xihilito

*Eldar names*

My Craftworld is called Fyrranith. My original Farseer's name was Shan but I'm looking to change it since it's not as Eldar-y as I thought before


----------



## Krivvin

Xihilito said:


> My Craftworld is called Fyrranith. My original Farseer's name was Shan but I'm looking to change it since it's not as Eldar-y as I thought before


Shan could easily be an element of that name though. Such as Tair'Shan, Shan-Shelyn, Tenshan or something like that.

If you need any inspiration: here's another source that could work.

By Any Other Name

Though, the above mentioned generator is really nice too.

Eldar name generator - Warhammer 40k


----------



## Tawa

Vrykolas2k said:


> Pick up a copy of "The Silmarillion", by JR Tolkien.
> The back has lots of elven names...
> I also use Welsh quite a bit.


Now I can't help but imagining Eldar sounding like they're all from the valleys...... :laugh:


----------



## Gret79

Only the rangers sound Welsh... Howling Banshees apparently all sound Irish.
At least, that's what I took from The Path Forsaken/Howl of the Banshee audio 
And neither are as good as the somerset accent of Aeonid Thiel in Censure


----------



## Tawa

Gret79 said:


> And neither are as good as the somerset accent of Aeonid Thiel in Censure



Eeeer! Get orf moy crarftworld! :laugh:


----------

